# Amplificador operacional para termopar



## NiKoX (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola, estoy construyendo un medidor de temperatura con un termopar tipo K. Quisiera saber que tipo de amplificador puedo usar, estoy usando un LM348, pero tengo entendido que hay unos especiales para instrumentacion, pero no se como se llaman, o si son para eso, o si son realmente lo que necesito

Con el LM348, tambien ocurrio que a la salida media un voltaje de 4.32V (con una alimentacion de 5V), y el factor de amplificacion -configurado como no inversor- de aproximadamente 250 (2k y 500k) Eso implicaria que, de estar bien todas las conexiones, a la salida del termopar habria -como minimo- 17mV, lo cual no puede ser... podria estar dañado el amplificador? O quizas hay un error en otra parte que no he considerado?

Cabe mencionar tambien que estoy usando 5V xq es lo que utiliza el ADC (quizas de ahi los 4.32V en vez de 5?), y para no usar fuentes extra los conecte ambos a la misma fuente. El datasheet del lm348 especifica los valores de alimentacion recomendados: Vcc+ de 4 a 18V, y Vcc- de -4 a -18V. Implica necesariamente colocar un voltaje negativo en el Vcc- ? O puedo conectar esa terminal a tierra y alimentar directo en el positivo con los 5V?

Agradezco sus opiniones, recomendaciones y/u observaciones


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola NiKoX

El LM348 mencionado por ti es de ese tipo(Instrumentación).
Ve la pagina 8 de las hojas de datos del LM348.
Por acá puedes encontrar las hojas de datos de otros fabricantes.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

El Termocople tipo K tiene un rango de –6.458 a 56.886 mVolts. Si la ganancia del LM348 es de 250 entonces:
-0.006458 x 250 = -1.6145V.
0.056886 x 250 = 14.2215V. Si llegaras a esta temperatura, o poco menor, la polarización del Amp. Oper. (5V) no sería suficiente.
Qué rango de temperatura vas a utilizar ?

Si en las hojas de datos del LM348 dice que puede funcionar con una sola fuente así será. Pero si no lo dice entonces hay que utilizar 2 fuentes, una positiva y otra negativa.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

